
Holy Quran app made via NativeScript - sarfraznawaz
https://github.com/sarfraznawaz2005/nativescript-holyquran
======
Findeton
In my humble opinion, it would be better if the quran and all the religious
books stay stuck in the past where they belong.

~~~
dang
Religious flamewar is not allowed on HN. Please don't post like this again.
I'm sure you didn't mean to start a flamewar, but that's the effect comments
like this have in practice.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

